# Back From Yucaipa Regional Park



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We had a great time this past weekend at Yucaipa Regional Park!

There were 3 Outbackers (ourselves, dmichaelis and NJ2CA) and 2 SOB's









Our sites were quite spacious, lots of room between yourself and other rv's.
Most of us were located in the new section, which is a bit sparse on the landscaping due to the area only having baby trees at this point.

A bit of a downside to the new section, is that campfires are not allowed...not sure if that will eventually change or not...
Our site was at the end of the original section, therefore we were allowed to have a campfire and everyone came over to our place to hang out.

The restrooms are new and sparkling clean (pay showers @ 50 cents for 3 minutes).

The older section of the park has beautiful large shade trees and thick grassy areas between all of the sites. You'll be able to see what I'm talking about in my photos to follow.

The weather was warm for the first two days (78 degrees), but after a brief rain shower early Sunday morning, it dipped down into the 50's for the rest of the day.

We headed up to Oak Glen Sunday morning (due to the increase altitude, it was only 40 degrees up there!) to check out the apple orchards and mills and although the U-pick farms were all picked out, we still were able to buy fresh apples, a humongous 5 lb apple pie, and the best part?? Fresh, hot Cider Donuts at Snow Line Apple Farm...OMG, these were the most amazing things I have ever tasted in my entire life!!! 
The shops, restaurants and Oak Glen Village are open year round.

There are 3 fishing ponds at Yucaipa RP, one of which has a waterslide and swim area in the summer. My husband and son went fishing for trout on Monday morning before we left, but didn't have any luck....still it was nice to be out by the water and enjoying the beautiful weather we had.

I would highly recommend this campground...In fact, I want to arrange an Outbackers rally there







. Full hookups at $27.00 per night and it's a very easy drive









Clicky Here to view my photos


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I knew you'd like it there. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I knew you'd like it there. Glad you had a good time!


You were so right! 
The best part was when I discovered that there was a Starbucks a mile away from the campground!








Nothing beats a Pumpkin Spice Latte by the campfire


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures....

Loved 34 and 35...great pic's of father/son fishing. What a great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Dawn,
Looks like a great place. 
Camping is fun but when you get to fish and camp it's even better.
Did you get new mirrors for your truck? I thought I remembered the stock smaller mirrors. If you did, they look great!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like you had a great time in a really pretty place!

btw - the 28krs sure looks TERRIFIC with the Nautical Blue truck in front of it (even if it isn't a Tundra







)


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice park. Been in California for more than 30 years and never even heard of Yucaipa until about a year ago. Best part for us it's only 90 miles from Los Angeles. And fresh apple pie. Yummm. Loved the pictures. Especially the ones toward evening.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a nice place to visit.

Glad you enjoyed it.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dawn - really nice pics!! I really like that area.....someday


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Dawn,
Thanks for sharing the pics. It looks like a great time was had and your right about the large sites.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice Pics Dawn! Who owns the cool dog?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Very nice Pics Dawn! Who owns the cool dog?


Obie belongs to dmichaelis...he's a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrior and gets attention from everyone wherever we go!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....O.K., so we almost didn't recognize your son, Dawn!!!! He's grown a lot since the Zion rally!

Looks like you all had a great time! Maybe we'll join you for that next rally!









Tricia


----------

